# Need a digital camera within 10k



## johnax (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi friends,
I am plannning to buy a digital camera for my sis. I need your help in selecting a good one in my budget.

What's your budget?
Should not exceed 9 - 10k

Camera type?
Any digital camera that has good IQ

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
I rarely tinker with these settings, good to have it but can do without it also.

What will you be shooting with this camera?
This camera will mostly be used for indoor shots and only once in a while for outdoor ones.

Video?
Will be rarely using this cam for video recording, but a decent recording would be a bonus.

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
None so far. 

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
Like : Canon, Sony, Panasonic,
Dislike : None

From where will you be buying?
Local store or online

Any other features you need?
Good IQ and battery life is very important. Viewfinder, Image stabilization, Continuous drive/burst mode, Panorama

Thank you.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 12, 2013)

Go for Nikon S series . Best of Best camera . check here 

Nikon | Home


----------



## shubham gupta (Jan 12, 2013)

nikon l 610 is a good buy..now available with a reduced price tag...


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

Sz1
fh25/27
a4000


----------



## johnax (Jan 13, 2013)

shubham gupta said:


> nikon l 610 is a good buy..now available with a reduced price tag...



Thanks for your suggestion Shubham, but this camera runs of AA battery. I belive Li batteries last longer than these, or am i wrong.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2013)

johnax said:


> Thanks for your suggestion Shubham, but this camera runs of AA battery. I belive Li batteries last longer than these, or am i wrong.



depends on the wattage of battery and you can buy a pair of high capacity AA rechargeable battery for 500 bucks.


----------



## johnax (Jan 13, 2013)

nac said:


> Sz1
> fh25/27
> a4000



Hi Nac,

Thanks for your suggestion. I compare these model's and could not find a ny significant difference between them. I you were to chose, which one among these would you prefer. I also came across Samsung ST200F.


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

You can also consider S6300 and SX150.

If I were to choose for you .....

Based on first post, I would choose S6300.
Why?
It has CMOS sensor faster than all the models suggested - you would get better burst.
Battery life would be better than Canon (Canon does have an advantage of CHDK)
Stereo recording (except SX150)

But my personal choice would be SX150 (coz it does have manual exposure controls) which doesn't meet most of your requirements.

Yeah, that Samsung model is also as good as the others.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 29, 2013)

Consider Samsung ST200F, WB150F and DV300F. Also consider Sony DSC-WX50, DSC-W690 and DSC-WX150. Panasonic DMC-SZ1/SZ7 would also be decent. 

(See if they fit in the budget)


----------



## AnkushPatil (Feb 4, 2013)

Canon PowerShot SX150IS is about Rs 8,725.


----------

